# New Arrival: Seiko Srp493 'stargate Ii'



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

So I ordered a nice Orient power reserve dress watch, that my 710 swiped on arrival, and I will now be getting that for my birthday.

Upside is funds or something else, and that is a newly arrived Stargate II

Things I love:

- size: 44mm is chunky but fits under a shirt cuff

- dial: blue and slightly irridescent. Very pretty

- movement: 4R36, so hack and handwind

- bracelet: one of the better quality, monster/ Spork type; slightly Speedy look to the links

- hands: attractive, and a bit of colour works for me.

- bezel: nice feel, and unique with the Stargate at 00

- case: solid and an interesting shape.

Not so sure about:

- the usual sleeves involved in the bracelet link pins. Still, managed to not lose any in taking out 3 links!

- the cyclops: I was ok with it at first. Not sure now! It seems to look wonky from some angles, too (that may just be parallax though). I may try one of the 2 removal techniques (heat and razor blade or chisel and a sharp whack- advice welcomed!)

Couple of pics...


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Great bezels on these. Agree the cyclops has got to go. I gave it a try with the heat method on my Robert Poseidon but still would't come off , plucked up courage and gave it the chisel and hammer treatment , 1 second later the cyclopse was off!


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Cyclops off!


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice one, looks so much better.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Did it take a lot to remove hammer and chisel ?


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

The hammer/ knife trick half worked, the rest was scraping! Didn't feel great, but turned out well.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Is there not any solvent type stuff that would help removing cyclops in a more gentle way?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice & much, much, much better without the cyclops :thumbsup:


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

yeah as above, nice to begin with an even better now... very brave of you to take a hammer and chisel to the crystal, fair play


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Was it new - looks like the bezel pip/lume is missing is it?

Not sure if the Mk 2's have the same separate bezel chevron. If so it would be worth thread locking the retaining screw in.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

All sounds risky to me!


----------

